# One stat of yours you'd wish to improve



## Leo Fall (Aug 12, 2022)

Something I wish I could improve would be my sight. I'm nearsighted(if memory serves) and apparently can't read words well(mixing up things like Hanzo and Hiruzen, and tiny things I can't think of) but I also have bifocals, so even the stuff I can see up close it's still fuzzy. What would/could you wish to improve?
This could be sight, dexterity, strength, balance, will, charisma, etc.

Reactions: Friendly 4 | Creative 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2022)

Richness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Catamount (Aug 12, 2022)

Haste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 13, 2022)

Luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 13, 2022)

Flexibility.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 14, 2022)

Memory


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Aug 14, 2022)

iq

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 14, 2022)

Charisma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2022)

Life expectancy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Aug 14, 2022)

Determination or health

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH24 (Aug 14, 2022)

Balance or "being able to focus on something for more than five minutes"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 14, 2022)

Mental strength

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 14, 2022)

Extramarital Child said:


> Mental strength


This would be nice to have.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 14, 2022)

i need to work on my self discipline

i'm doing a lot better in recent years, but i _know _i can do more.


----------



## LawdyLawd (Aug 14, 2022)

Stamina,

a brotha be tired

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Charisma.


Ye.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2022)

Extramarital Child said:


> Mental strength


This too, mostly

Auto-Correct: I see you were typing "too", did you mean, instead, "blood"?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 14, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> This would be nice to have.


Well after having a legit real panic attacks today and neraly ending in hospital,  yea

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Asura barracuda (Aug 14, 2022)

Immunity, I just want absolute immunity for my system and body.


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 14, 2022)

Extramarital Child said:


> Well after having a legit real panic attacks today and neraly ending in hospital,  yea


I hope things get better for you. Refer to deep breaths and whatever calms you, I wish you the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 14, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Stamina,
> 
> a brotha be tired



why do all these answers seem lewd to me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 14, 2022)

accuracy so i can smoke the opps at further distances

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## pfft (Aug 15, 2022)

My overall health 

Reading 

Cleaning


----------



## trance (Aug 15, 2022)

short-term memory

attention to detail

eyesight


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 15, 2022)

I guess  curiosity. Getting older is turning me grouchy and stagnant in a sense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CorvetteLife (Aug 16, 2022)

my japanese 



pfft said:


> My overall health
> 
> Reading
> 
> Cleaning


you have my support..


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 16, 2022)

Perfect vision would be really nice. I’ll probably get LASIK at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Perfect vision would be really nice. I’ll probably get LASIK at some point.


don't eye surgeries have a recovery time though?


----------



## pfft (Aug 16, 2022)

Jim said:


> don't eye surgeries have a recovery time though?


Depends on how blind the bitch is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 16, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Perfect vision would be really nice. I’ll probably get LASIK at some point.


Worth it. I had it done 10 years ago. Well the procedure was actually called PRK. My sisters had LASIK done though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 17, 2022)

pfft said:


> Reading


how you supposed to improve your reading? this something you can either do or can't.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 17, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> how you supposed to improve your reading? this something you can either do or can't.


Reading more … I want to read more shit. 
SLC not that far away. Don’t make me pull up


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 18, 2022)

Flexibility. Would probably help with preventing injury.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 18, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Charisma.



Unironically this.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 18, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Richness


so a zit on my hand just popped and after a little lick it was a bit salty but bland

so i sprinkled some oregano and rubbed some butter around the juice. magnifiquĕ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Aug 18, 2022)

Probably my eyesight.
I have had three surgeries on it so far and probably would need fourth one soon.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 18, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> how you supposed to improve your reading? this something you can either do or can't.



Not really. The SATs or GREs would prove otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 18, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not really. The SATs or GREs would prove otherwise.


Those tests are so annoying..
I have to do them this year too, last year I got a pass because of COVID and or because that's how HS works(both were mentioned, don't remember which was the exact reason)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 18, 2022)

Penis size

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 18, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> Penis size


I don't know why I didn't expect this to be a reply smh


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> I don't know why I didn't expect this to be a reply smh


You must broaden your imagination. Just imagine the difference an extra 2-3 inches could make

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 18, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> You must broaden your imagination. Just imagine the difference an extra 2-3 inches could make


I can see how that'd be useful lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> Something I wish I could improve would be my sight. I'm nearsighted(if memory serves) and apparently can't read words well(mixing up things like Hanzo and Hiruzen, and tiny things I can't think of) but I also have bifocals, so even the stuff I can see up close it's still fuzzy. What would/could you wish to improve?
> This could be sight, dexterity, strength, balance, will, charisma, etc.


Intelligence.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 19, 2022)

My eyesight. I cant see facial features from midrange+. I've probably hurt a couple friends because I stare at people trying to figure out if I know them, then just give up and keep it movin


----------



## Garcher (Aug 19, 2022)

communication

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 19, 2022)

My age. Back down to 18, so i can do Young-Adult again. Made too many mistakes. Should have saved...


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 19, 2022)

Raiken said:


> Should have saved...


Don't leave us hangin' Raiken


----------



## Raiken (Aug 19, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> Don't leave us hangin' Raiken


I mean I should have saved. Like a video game, haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 19, 2022)

Raiken said:


> I mean I should have saved. Like a video game, haha.


That makes more sense lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2022)

Can handle stress better.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 21, 2022)

pfft said:


> Reading more … I want to read more shit.
> SLC not that far away. Don’t make me pull up


if reading so great why i only do it when im in prison?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 21, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> if reading so great why i only do it when im in prison?


Personality : /


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 31, 2022)

Texting skills - Seriously, I’ve been routinely told I’m amongst the most charismatic people my friends have ever met, but that’s ONLY in person. I am by far the most dry texted ever & in this day and age that just isn’t good.

Discipline - I have it, in fact I have a damn lot of it, but only when it comes to things I like. If I like something overall, I will have insane discipline to get it even if I have to go through things I dislike 

But I need to work on my discipline overall. My procrastination has gone down considerably in the past 3 months I’ve been working on it (meditation 10 mins a day everyday really helps), but I’ve fallen off that trend recently & I need to hop back on.

Self confidence - again, I have a lot of this but only selectively. Less self comparisons and a more dynamic self confidence instead of only have a lot of it 50 percent of the time would be nice 

Working on all three at the moment, but the texting one is the slowest to improve. God damn it I’d rather meet up or just call me!!!!


----------

